# advocacy speacialist -savunma uzmanı???



## pera_palas

Arkadaşlar selam 
Ben bir özgeçmiş çeviriyorum. Adam BM'e bağlı Telekomünikasyon Birliği'nde ve Avrupa Komisyonu'nda advocacy specialist olarak çalışmış. Savunma Uzmanı ya da müdafaa uzmanı deyince, adam ya asker ya da avukat gibi anlaşılacak. Açıkçası ben bu advocacy specialist'in ne menem bir şey olduğunu da anlamış değilim. Bu güzide mesleğin Türkçe karşılığını bilen var mıdır?
Şimdiden çok teşekkürler


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Google'da "advocacy specialist job description" olarak tarattığımda çıkan bağlantılardan anladığım kadarıyla herhangi bir konuyla ilgili kampanyalar düzenleyen, lobi faaliyetleri yapan, o konuyu tanıtan ve savunan bir iş. Örneğin çocuk haklarını savunan, aileyi koruyan veya bir ülkeyi tanıtan bir iş dalı. Konuya göre:
-çocuk hakları uzman savunucusu,
-aileyi koruma uzman savunucusu
şeklinde bir karşılık uygun mudur sizce de? 

ps: umarım çok geç değildir


----------



## Volcano

*Uzman danışman ya da Destek uzmanı derdim.Herhangi bir konuda fikri alınan ya da bizzat yol gösteren kişi.Bunu hangi alanda yaptığı metinden anlaşılabilir.*


----------



## pera_palas

Teşekkürler arkadaşlar, bence de lobi çalışmaları yapan biri ama tabi o şekilde kullanamıyorum özgeçmişte. henüz bir karşılık bulamadım, araya başka işler girdi. bağlam da yok  ne yazık ki, normalde ortada kuyu var yandan geç yöntemini benimserim ama bu defa olmuyor. yardımlarınız için çok sağ olun.


----------



## Volcano

*Özgeçmişi bizimle paylaşırsan daha çok yardımcı olabiliriz*.


----------



## pera_palas

özgeçmiş şu şekilde arkadaşlar

Mr. X has held CEO, COO, and executive officer positions and directorships with public and private companies in Europe, the USA, and Asia, including Global Crossing, Hyatt International, and subsidiaries of AT&T and Verizon-MCI. He has served as chairperson of transnational industry associations and standardization organizations and as an advocacy specialist at the European Commission and the International Telecommunications Union of the UN.


Mr. X teaches courses on business strategy, leadership, international negotiations, corporate governance, and globalization and international management. He renders consultancy services to US and European multinationals on corporate and business strategies for entering the regional markets of the Eastern Mediterranean, Central and Eastern Europe, and Eurasia. He has extensive experience in modern Information and Communications Technologies, the media, and the hospitality industries.


----------



## Volcano

*Uzman Danışman derdim, ikinci paragraf bunu destekliyo.*


----------

